# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  tìm code về mảng 1 chiều trong C++

## lamtuenhi

các bạn nào có code bài tập ve mảng 1 chiều không chỉ cho mình với.càng nhiều càng tốt:down:.vì mình phải viết tới 350 thuật toán nhưng khó quá.các bạn giúp miinh2 với nha.thank

----------


## kitelag

sao ko có ai giúp mình hết vậy có bạn nào giúp mình đi.mình cảm ơn nhiều

----------

